# Appears happy with his new sign...



## Pounamu (Oct 10, 2017)

Freehand routed in Monterey Cypress (_Cupressus macrocarpa_)


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice sign, makes me wonder where it is.


----------



## Pounamu (Oct 10, 2017)

DesertRatTom said:


> Nice sign, makes me wonder where it is.


Waitati Heights is the name of my friend's semi-rural lifestyle property in the southern region of New Zealand.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Looks good to me. And no CNC. Hehehe


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

Hi Keith,the thing I like most about your sign,is it's so easy to see and read which people really appreciate in this fast paced world today.
JamesJJ


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Nice looking sign, Keith. I agree with JamesJJ about the legibility.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Great sign and it sounds like a great place to live as well.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Were the letters done with a stencil, template etc? They just look a little to good for free hand .
Great looking sign btw


----------



## Pounamu (Oct 10, 2017)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Were the letters done with a stencil, template etc? They just look a little to good for free hand .
> Great looking sign btw


I lay out the lettering with laser-cut stencils, spray black dye, remove the stencils and rout to the image. When making a sign with a font I don't have stencils for, I set it out on MS Word, print a mirror image on my laser printer, then transfer the image to my sign blank by carefully rubbing the back of the paper with xylene. From there, I simply rout to the outlines of the image.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Wow you’ve got one hell of a steady hand , as it looks awfully perfect to me. Really liking the textured look of the back ground too


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Beautiful work, Keith. 
Ever hear of or see Eric Rhoten?


----------



## Pounamu (Oct 10, 2017)

Gene Howe said:


> Ever hear of or see Eric Rhoten?


Yes Gene, Eric and his Dad, Dave, are the gurus and I'm a mere apprentice. Everything I know about freehand routed sign making I have learned from them. I also use equipment they produce and sell, including a specialised router base, their profiling bit and some of their letter stencils. The generosity of those guys in selflessly sharing the knowledge they have accumulated over many decades of sign making is, to me, astounding. You are obviously well aware of how to find them, Gene, but for the benefit of anyone else who may be interested, here's the link to their website. Their videos - hundreds of them and still growing - can be found on the Youtube channel of Dave Rhoten.


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

JOAT said:


> Looks good to me. *And no CNC. Hehehe*


Same thinking here :nerd:


----------



## GerryAttrick (Jan 14, 2015)

DesertRatTom said:


> Nice sign, makes me wonder where it is.


seaside settlement in Otago, New Zealand, within the city limits of Dunedin. It is located close to the tidal mudflats of Blueskin Bay, 19 kilometres north of the Dunedin city centre. The small Waitati River flows through the bay to the sea.


----------

